# Heating a kennel



## Crackedhalo (26 September 2012)

We moved house in summer and the three lurchers are now kenneled outside.  I have attached a pic of the kennel. The sleeping area is on a wooden floor raised a few inches off the slabs and covered in lino. We have lined the lower walls with polystyrene and lino and the door into the main run has shredded floor mats to go through when the door is open. We are also putting another board inside before the main door to keep all the bedding in one place and so they have to step into it. They are bedded on quilts. My question is i want to be able to heat it if it snows/gets cold etc. We have no power source in the kennel and don't fancy running extension leads up the garden. 

In winter they will have bed coats on at night. They are coping very well at the moment and love it out there, surprisingly. I just want them to stay cosy, lol.


----------



## Evie91 (26 September 2012)

Hi,
Not sure how helpful this reply will be! We heat our dogs outside house by running extension lead from garage, over the top of his run( along the fence line) to his house. This enables us to provide him with heat and with a radio! He also has a thermal bed for when its really cold( which goes on top of his duvet and blankets, in a basket to keep draughts out). When it was minus temps I buried a hot water bottle under the bed- he's never dug or messed with his bed, just lies on top so this was safe for him! However he's only in his house for a few hours a day so not sure how this would work over night. 
He does have a security light that runs off solar energy, even works in the depths of winter - perhaps there may be a similar heater - again not sure how this would work over night


----------



## Evie91 (26 September 2012)

Also we bought a mat for the entrance to his house to help dry his paws before he got on the bed.
His house is slightly raised with rubber matting underneath as I hoped this would provide some extra insulation I know none of this helps with your heating question but I thought i thought I'd share what has worked to help keep dog cosy in the coldest weather. He's been outside for part of the day for two and a half years now so like to think its working well


----------



## paulineh (26 September 2012)

Unless there is a reason why you need heating I would not bother. As long as the kennels are waterproof and draft proof ,three dogs together will keep warm.

I have four (Springer Spaniels) in my kennel at the moment and the only one to wear a coat at night is my older dog who has Arthritis.

They all come out in a morning bouncing ready for their walk. I fact they prefere to be outside than indoors, especially when the central heating goes on.


----------

